# Wo gibt es die günstigsten Druckerpatronen und für welche Marke/Drucker?



## TKing (25. Mai 2010)

*Wo gibt es die günstigsten Druckerpatronen und für welche Marke/Drucker?*

HEy.

Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Multifunktionsdrucker mit WLan. Es gibt da schon einige, die in Frage kommen könnten, jedoch kommt dann immer noch die Frage nach den Druckerpatronen bei HP, Canon oder Lexmark.

Diese wären für mich interessant:

HP Photosmart Plus B209a, Tinte (CD035B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Canon PIXMA MX340, Tinte (4206B008) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Epson Stylus SX515W, Tinte (C11CA48312) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Lexmark X7675, Tinte (0012V0315) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Jetzt seit ihr dran^^...kennt Ihr die Preise oder Seiten, auf denen man günstige bekommt?

mfg

TKing


----------



## lueddi2000 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo gibt es die günstigsten Druckerpatronen und für welche Marke/Drucker?*

Hi,
also ich beschäftige mich auch seit 1 Monat mit Multifunktionsdrucker. Solltest wissen ob du viel druckst oder wenig, fotos oder auf eine gute scanquali setzt. Bei einigen Druckern ist das Problem das sie keine NoName Patronen annehmen wie z.b. bei Hp teilweise bei Lexmark. 

Z.b. ist http://www.druckerzubehoer.de oder http://www.tintencenter.com eine gute Adressen für Patronen.

Bei dem Epson Stylus SX515 gibt es von Inkswiss patronen für 2,97€ (schwarz, 10ml). Allerdings hab ich irgendwo gelesen das man bei epson auch probleme bekommen kann mit nicht originalen Patronen da diese nicht erkannt werden (und wenn du einmal die druckerpatronen verpackung geöffnet hast wird eine Rückgabe schwierig) und die Garantie verfällt sowieso wenn keine Originalpatronen verwendet  werden.

Für den Lexmak müsstest du hingegen schon an die 20€ (schwarz 20ml -> wobei das schon viel ist) bezahlen.

Bei Canon MX340 müsstest du für eine schwarze Patrone schon 10,86€ bezahlen (tintencenter.com). Und soweit ich weiß darf man bei den neuen Pixma MX-Geräten nur mit Herstellerpatronen drucken. 

Also solltest schauen ob du viel druckst, dann würde ich sagen ist der Epson nicht schlecht wenn die Patronen das halten was sie versprechen! 


Ich empfehl dir stattdessen einen Canon Pixma MP560 (http://www.testberichte.de/p/canon-tests/pixma-mp560-testbericht.html)!!!


----------



## TKing (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo gibt es die günstigsten Druckerpatronen und für welche Marke/Drucker?*

Danke schonmal...echt geile Neuigkeiten. Ich drucke eher hin und wieder, wobei es Zeiten gibt in denen mehr gedruckt wird. Die extreme qualität sollte gegebenenfalls bei Fotos gegeben sein. Scannen sollte aber auch im Bereich "gut" sein.
Ich habe hier jetzt noch einen neuen HP gefunden:
HP Photosmart Premium C309g: Drucker ohne Tasten  Macmagazin
Der Test ist ziemlich gut und die qualität auch. Jedoch ärgert mich das mit den Patronen. Diese sind immer extrem teuer und wenn es dann keine günstigeren gibtm dann ist es echt nen Haufen Geld den man dort noch investieren muss...sobald die ersten Patronen leer sind.


----------



## TKing (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo gibt es die günstigsten Druckerpatronen und für welche Marke/Drucker?*

Ich habe hier zum Beispiel grad eine Seite gefunden, die sehr günstige anbietet und auch für HP. Jedoch brauch man für diese zuerst die Originalen und leeren Patronen, damit man den Chip auf die Billigpatronen setzten kan:
Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner von Peach.


----------

